# Database error?



## zxcvbnm (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm trying to post some mouthpieces for sale... whenever I click "submit new thread" it loads slowly and goes to a page that says the sax on the web database has encountered a problem. If this post goes through then maybe it means it's a marketplace specific problem... or something.


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

Are you talking about an IE message or a VBullitin/SOTW message if you are talking about the former, I've gotten it a few times during a one day period about 3 weeks or a month ago. Posted a thread about this. STILL have no answer. The problem seems fixed for me though. SOTW has been working fine for me "lately".


----------



## zxcvbnm (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm using firefox but It didn't look like the SOTW messages that sometime happen. Well it's better now though...


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

> ....the sax on the web database has encountered a problem....


I have been monitoring the server load recently. The database problem occurs most probably when there are a max. number of users on the forum (typically 100 registered and 200 guests simultaneously). If at the same time the system is running some housekeeping chores or email virus checking, the database will limit the number of users who can get access. This typically happens once or twice a day for a limited time.

I have to research the possible culprits closer. Because most of the time resources are plentiful, I do not that a system upgraded is the solution.


----------

